# Who's reading your emails?



## dbeyat45 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 29, 2013)

Now that is funny. My son works at NSA and sometimes I wonder........be verrry careful :magnify:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jul 29, 2013)

Pappy said:


> Now that is funny. My son works at NSA and sometimes I wonder........be verrry careful :magnify:



About your son or the surveillance ??  :friendly_wink::friendly_wink:


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2013)

Reading my e-mail?   Enjoy yourself!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 29, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Reading my e-mail?   Enjoy yourself!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


>


 ........Told ya!


----------

